# Help! bindings chewing up toe on Boots



## Yalbir5001 (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi All,
I am new to this site but I figured I would ask. I have a pair of new Burton mission bindings and when ever I ride the bindings seem to chew up the too of my boots. I had a pair of K2 raiders that this happened to and now a pair of Adidas Beluvet and its starting to do it to them too. I position the front strap over the toe of my boot and its on there pretty tight. Any advice as to why this is happening? or how to prevent it???? 
Cheers!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Are you resting your board on top of your boot when riding the lift? The toe cap on the binding shouldn't do any damage. Make sure you're only resting the heel cup on your toe and not the sharp edge of the board.


----------



## Yalbir5001 (Mar 22, 2016)

Nope not resting my board on my boot. I had a brand new pair of boots the last time I rode and was in an gondola the whole time so I wasn't even strapped in.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Try not cranking the shit out of your toe strap. Look and feel if there are any rigid spots on the binding strap.


----------



## Yalbir5001 (Mar 22, 2016)

not cranking it hard either. the strap has rubber ridges to help hold the boot but that's it.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

probably just normal...post a pic...use ncnett's freesole...see boot faq sticky


----------



## Yalbir5001 (Mar 22, 2016)

This is it. it doesn't look like much but my old K2 boots got torn up.


----------

